

Hide your Email for HTML Scammers/Parsers - bavidar

Created a cool little script that allows you to display your email but hides it from the html, JS so know when can scrape. Try it:
---
&#60;p id="eid_id"&#62;&#60;/p&#62;
&#60;script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.leoreavidar.com/js/email.js"&#62;
&#60;/script&#62;
&#60;script&#62;
window.onload = function() { appendStyle("username", "gmail.com") };
&#60;/script&#62;<p>What do you think?
======
ValG
Worked for me

------
zoowar
Fail

~~~
bavidar
what happened? did you get an error?

~~~
zoowar
What, you can't scrape that?

~~~
bavidar
no you cant. Take a look. Its not HTML. the email appears no where in the
HTML,JS, or CSS. Its a hack that dynamically changes the pseudo selectors and
combining the before and after to make a complete word.

~~~
zoowar
A can scrape "appendStyle("username", "gmail.com")" just as easy as I can
scrape "username at gmail dot com".

~~~
bavidar
I think your missing the point. The text is going to be encrypted in and then
decrypted in the external JS. The append style parameters are just to show
that nothing is in the html/js besides that.

~~~
bavidar
This is how its supposed to work:

<p id="eid_id"></p> <script type="text/javascript"
src="[http://www.leoreavidar.com/js/email.js>](http://www.leoreavidar.com/js/email.js>);
</script> <script> window.onload = function() {
appendStyle("dXNlcm5hbWU=","ZG9tYWlu","Y29t") }; </script>

~~~
zoowar
Like I said, a scraper can easily decode your appendStyle parameters. Do let
us know when you perfect perpetual motion though.

